# 40k Funnies



## Trevor Drake

For all you space wolf lovers










surely there sre some more moving around out there?


----------



## dollymixture666

haha. Mega


----------



## Trevor Drake

and the funniest so far...


----------



## juddski

the last one's really good :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar

Ohh... I LOOOVED the space pups one


----------



## Trevor Drake

I realize I have been falling behind, so here are a handfull for the faithful. Enjoy


----------



## General. Gray Wolf

The elder one was funny cause its true!


----------

